# Another Cyp



## Wendy (May 28, 2022)

Here’s my third Cyp. I really enjoy having these in the garden. Such cheery flowers to see every day.


----------



## abax (May 28, 2022)

The Cyps. look wonderful and so bright against the intense green.


----------

